# Transport help needed...NJ to Colorado



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm cross-posting this from another doggy forum (Chazhound). Boris needs our help! He is in New Jersey and I have offered to take him here in Colorado to help out his owners. However, we are still working on a transport list - here is the original thread http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t101417/

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!

I marked down the larger cities, most of the route is on I-70W

Princeton, NJ to Harrisburg, PA
Harrisburg, PA to Columbus OH
Columbus OH, to Indianapolis, IN
Indianapolis IN to St Louis, MO
St Louis, MO to Kansas City, MO
Kansas City, MO to Salinas, KS
Salinas, KS to Colorado Springs, CO

Between Topeka, KS and Colorado Springs is a 500 mile stretch...and boy is it ever long...I've done it before. I do believe I could drive/fly with my friend down to Salinas to pick up though and that would cut a portion out of that


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Update:
We have some help, but not enough yet!
Another forum member is taking Boris to hold temporarily until we can get transport set up, also, another forum member has offered to drive him from Kansas City Missouri all the way to Colorado (they live just north of me and are on their way home)

So, the starting point has changed, to being closer...
We still need any/all help starting at 

Milburn, NJ to Harrisburg, PA
Harrisburg, PA to Columbus OH
Columbus, OH to Indianapolis, IN
Indianapolis IN to St Louis MO
St Louis MO to Kansas City MO


Thank you!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in Utah in no position to help, but I'll gladly bump this for you. Hope you find the drivers you need.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Depending on the date I can do the NJ to Harrisburg. If you still need help send a PM .


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks folks, but since trying to get transport has proved to be difficult, we have decided to ship him via air. He get's a non-stop flight to Denver from Newark and I will pick him up there. Thank you though!


----------

